# What Colour are Angry Marines?



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello! 

For those who cannot guess from the title I want to collect a force of Angry Marines (For those not in the know they are FUCKING AWESOME!) which will have the rules for Charcaradons (So they have FC and then Rage after they start beating stuff up which I think is very angry!

However apart from the fact they are in yellow and red I am not entirely sure what shade of yellow might be best used for painting. The red is bright which indicates more Blood Red but I am not sure about the yellows (Normally a colour I never use) so can anyone help me out with suggestions of what paints to use?


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well here are some things you should base the army off of.
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg17/Hubernator/AngryMarines1.jpg
This one in particular: http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/3727/img2446lj.jpg
And for good measure, http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3968/fuangrymarine.jpg
Glad I could help.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Golden Yellow should be a pretty good base colour. I'd undercoat with Iyanden Darksun, then do about 3-4 thin layers of Golden Yellow (more if it doesn't seem bright enough) then highlight. Highlight would probably be 50/50 Golden/Bad Moon.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

im thinking of collecting angry marines as well and was wondering wether there was some sort of fan codex, if not i might wright one myself >.< (hehehe)


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I did not know this chapter was real, I thought my friend was just yanking my chain. 

Read the article in the spirit it was written in--hilarious.

Loved the pic of the two power-fisted marine, the one with the power wrench, and the one with the power metal folding chair. :laugh:



khrone forever said:


> im thinking of collecting angry marines as well and was wondering wether there was some sort of fan codex, if not i might wright one myself >.< (hehehe)


Follow the link. The link to the codex is in the third paragraph.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Grokfog said:


> Golden Yellow should be a pretty good base colour. I'd undercoat with Iyanden Darksun, then do about 3-4 thin layers of Golden Yellow (more if it doesn't seem bright enough) then highlight. Highlight would probably be 50/50 Golden/Bad Moon.


This

And i will add that Blood Red would probably be good for the trim: Undercoat Mechrite then a few (thin) layers of Blood Red.

SGMAlice


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks Dicrel Seijin, i had actually found the angry codex through dakka before i read this, but thanks anyway


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I like trimming yellow with a more purplish color, since purple is across from yellow on the color wheel, they are coordinated. When I see yellow and red, i think fire engines and annoying police barriers. They sorta clash.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

jaysen said:


> I like trimming yellow with a more purplish color, since purple is across from yellow on the color wheel, they are coordinated. When I see yellow and red, i think fire engines and annoying police barriers. They sorta clash.


Angry Marines like to clash.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i've been painitng up an angry marine honour guard and shall post a new thread with pics and colour schemes tommorow when i have pics (for those in the US "tommorow" will be in 9 hours or so)

will post a link to it on this post 

khorne

[EDIT] heres the link http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1055098#post1055098


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> i've been painitng up an angry marine honour guard and shall post a new thread with pics and colour schemes tommorow when i have pics (for those in the US "tommorow" will be in 9 hours or so)
> 
> will post a link to it on this post
> 
> khorne


Oh, this I'd like to see. Are you going to have their "unique" wargear as well, like double PF, double DCCW (on a marine), the power wrench, or others because that would be awesome.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been struggling with my assault squad helmets, which are yellow. I've been basing with iyanden, then putting on light coats of sunburst yellow. I don't currently have golden yellow, but I think I'll have to get this. The sunburst just wont go on with any sort of covering power.

Another thought I've had is to base in white, then go with light coats of yellow. Since the yellow is darker than the base, it should go on more smoothly.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

If i recall correctly they had 'Power Feet' too...

SGMAlice


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no i havent put any special weapons on yet, but i have got the "BANNER OF FUCK YOU" though.

the reason being is that im doing some vanguard veterans so its hard to convert them without a pin vice :S


----------

